# Can I make fried rice in my cast-iron skillet?



## icxcnika (Dec 4, 2002)

+

Can I make fried rice (pre-cooked rice, scrambled egg, veggies, oil, soy sauce) in my cast-iron skillet?? I would usually use a stainless steel frying pan to do it, but I'm trying to use cast-iron to cook whatever I can lately. Mainly what I'm wondering is if I'm likely to have issues with the food sticking to the skillet, or with the rice leaving that sort of starchy coating on the pan that might be hard to remove. Anyone know?









Thank you so much!

God bless,
icxcnika


----------



## anamama (Sep 9, 2003)

Yes! YUM- sounds good...
I use cast iron for almost everything, and if your skillet is seasoned well, it shouldn't stick. Just make sure you use enough oil and stir it around. Enjoy!


----------



## umefey (Sep 10, 2004)

Yep! We cook fried rice in our cast iron skillet, I think it turns out better in the skillet than in our wok.


----------



## icxcnika (Dec 4, 2002)

+

Yay! Thanks mamas! I will try it out!
















God bless,
icxcnika


----------



## CindyLouise (Jan 17, 2017)

Yessss. I agree with umefey. This would be better if we get an skillet that boosts warming function. This is what most households prefer to warm their food faster and easier...


----------

